# need help with bryant



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

we are doing a new home with 4 zones in it, the customer suppied bryant equipment which is fine,we have an evolution systxbbuiz01-b stat and 3 evolution systxbbsmo1 smart sensors. we have been supplied a 3 zone zonebb3zaco1 control, I am confused how this 3 zone control will work with these stats ,it appears this control is for conventional stats. i may be wrong someone straighten this old man out, what zone controller do i need to use the evolution stats and evolution zone stats. wow life is getting complicated what happened to thermopiles:001_unsure::001_unsure:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The Evolution stat "SYSTXBBUIZ01-B" is the zone controller.

You need a SYSTXBBZC01 damper controller.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

Thank-you :thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

You know that the Evolution zoning system, can NOT use a bypass damper.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

Yes I am amare of that, got the new stuff makes sense now,thought I was loseing it for a while when I looked at the original stuff, thanks again for the help.:thumbsup:


----------

